# Suche Bildbetrachter Library



## UweK (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer SWING-Library, die Bilder im JPG-Format darstellen kann. Dabei soll in die Bilder gezoomt werden können.
Falls ich mich irgendwie missverständlich ausgedrückt: ich nutze zur Zeit JFreeChart für die Graphen, JCalendar für Datumseingaben und ColorChooser für die Farbwahl. Etwas ähnliches suche ich zur Darstellung von Bildern.

Uwe


----------



## Evil-Devil (13. Jun 2007)

Nimm doch einfach Java2D. Kann doch alles laden und zoomen sollte auch irgendwie klappen.


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

Wie sich das so liest, hätte er aber lieber jede Menge Libs, die er nur noch zu einem großen Programm zusammenfügen muss  .


----------



## Evil-Devil (13. Jun 2007)

Java2D ist doch bei der Runtime dabei. Und mehr als ImageIO.load("meinbild.jpg"); muss man zum laden auch nicht anstellen


----------



## UweK (13. Jun 2007)

Es wäre halt sehr gut, wenn man in die Bilder hineinzoomen kann und vielleicht daneben noch den Thumbnail des kompletten Bildes sehen könnte. Ich habe schon den halben Vormittag gesucht aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## The_S (14. Jun 2007)

Hm, in nem halben Vormittag programmier ich sowas selber


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Jun 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, in nem halben Vormittag programmier ich sowas selber


Ja, zb. mit Java2D


----------

